# Royal Air Force Museum - London UK



## MilitaryAttractions (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey all, I'm in the process of building a website called The WAR MACHINE. Its a collection of Military vehicles from museums and other attractions I've visited from around the world. This is the first set I published from the RAF Museum near London England. I'm only including WWII era aircraft in this post but be sure to look around my site for Cold War and Modern aircraft as well! https://sites.google.com/site/militarymuseums/home/raf-london
Also, press the actual images to view them in their high resolution beauty!






Messerschmitt 262 (My favorite!)




Hawker Hurricane and Supermarine Spitfire




Kawasaki ki 100




Me Bf 109




de Havilland Mosquito




P-51 Mustang




B-24 Liberator




B-25 Mitchell




Avro Lancaster




V2 Rocket​


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2013)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2013)

Great museum. One of the best collections I have ever visited. Would love to go see it again.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice shots. Be advised there is a magazine called 'War Machine' - don't know if it will affect any copyright.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice photos, Sharkbiteattack; it's very difficult to photograph well at Hendon due to lighting, without some adjustment, those halogen bulbs in the roof of the main halls turn everything green.

A note about the Miles Mohawk, the black aeroplane with the orange wings near the Harrier that might interest you American types. It was designed especially for Charles Lindbergh, who wanted a fast two-seat tourer for him and his wife. He flew it on some long distance flights from the UK, including to Russia and India. It's at Hendon because it was impressed into RAF service during WW2 - Lindbergh gifted it to the UK government.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice photos, Sharkbiteattack; it's very difficult to photograph well at Hendon due to lighting, without some adjustment, those halogen bulbs in the roof of the main halls turn everything green.



Yeah it is. Most of my pics are very dark.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys! and Airframes thanks for informing me about the magazine, I will make sure to take note of this.

Here's a couple more




Heinkel HE-162 



​https://sites.google.com/site/militarymuseums/home/raf-london/gloster-meteorGloster Meteor​


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn fine shots...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> ....
> 
> A note about the Miles Mohawk, the black aeroplane with the orange wings near the Harrier that might interest you American types. It was designed especially for Charles Lindbergh, who wanted a fast two-seat tourer for him and his wife. He flew it on some long distance flights from the UK, including to Russia and India. It's at Hendon because it was impressed into RAF service during WW2 - Lindbergh gifted it to the UK government.



Thanks Nuuman! Does anyone have pics of this plane? I started a thread a few days ago about Lindbergh's planes in museums. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/between-wars-1918-1939/charles-lindberghs-aircraft-36210.html


----------



## rochie (Mar 24, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Thanks Nuuman! Does anyone have pics of this plane? I started a thread a few days ago about Lindbergh's planes in museums.
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/between-wars-1918-1939/charles-lindberghs-aircraft-36210.html


pretty sure i have one on my other computer i'll look tomorrow and post it in the relevant thread if i have one


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 24, 2013)

Post 14: already posted a pic of it, Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw that after I posted here. Thanks!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, it's a great museum but very bad for photo's. Next time I'm there I would like to try to make some HDR photo's that should improve things.


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2013)

just to add the Ki 100 is now at RAF museum Cosford or at least it was last year when Terry and i visited !


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 25, 2013)

...

it has been ages since I last went to Hendon!...some good shots here ...but you didn't go to the Battle of Britain hall then ? 

..worth pointing out that there are more ex-Luftwaffe airframes on display at Hendon than in any other museum in the world...


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 26, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Thanks Nuuman! Does anyone have pics of this plane? I started a thread a few days ago about Lindbergh's planes in museums.
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/between-wars-1918-1939/charles-lindberghs-aircraft-36210.html



Here's the only good photo I have of it. Feel free to post it elsewhere.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 26, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> ...
> 
> it has been ages since I last went to Hendon!...some good shots here ...but you didn't go to the Battle of Britain hall then ?
> 
> ..worth pointing out that there are more ex-Luftwaffe airframes on display at Hendon than in any other museum in the world...



Unfortunately I didn't make it there in time while the museum was still open. I know they have a JU 87 and a JU 88 there


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2013)

And a Bf109E, He-111, and Bf-110G.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> And a Bf109E, He-111, and Bf-110G.



Wow, I'm playing the video game called War Thunder and I've flown all 3 of these aircraft and the JU87 +JU88. So mad at myself for not making it there to see those.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2013)

It's worth remembering that the RAF Museum collection also has an He 162, two Fw 190s, including the world's only two seater (The other was previously on display at IWM Lambeth), an Me 410, Me 262, Me 163, Bf 109G, Fi 156, Fa 330, Fi 103, two A 4s (V2) as well as a host of German rockets, missiles and weaponry. Some of these airframes are on display at Cosford, near Wolverhampton. There might be others I've missed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2013)

SHARKBITEATTACK said:


> Unfortunately I didn't make it there in time while the museum was still open. I know they have a JU 87 and a JU 88 there



Was that in 2009? I flew up to London on a weekend trip. Went out to Hendon, just to find out it was closed for renovations. Fortunately I flew up to London again to see my 49ers play, and was able to make it to Hendon that time. The best collection in the world in my opinion. Close second would be the NASM in DC.

Chicago? I only live a few hours west. Me and the wife dive over to Chicago from time to time.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 27, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Was that in 2009? I flew up to London on a weekend trip. Went out to Hendon, just to find out it was closed for renovations. Fortunately I flew up to London again to see my 49ers play, and was able to make it to Hendon that time. The best collection in the world in my opinion. Close second would be the NASM in DC.
> 
> Chicago? I only live a few hours west. Me and the wife dive over to Chicago from time to time.


 
Very awesome Museum indeed! I was there in the Summer of 2010 actually. Only reason I didn't make it into the BoB hall was because it's separate from the rest of the Museum and didn't even realize it existed until I was leaving the museum. It's a good thing those planes aren't going anywhere, so there's always next time. I havent been to NASM in 15 years, and at the time I was still a boy and didn't have much interest in planes. Definitely meaning to go back there someday. I went to PIMA Air and Space near Tuscon AZ just last spring. That's actually the next set of pictures I'm working on posting on the website. On the same trip I also went on the tour of AMARG aka "The Boneyard" where the government literally keeps thousands of planes that are awaiting destruction, being overhauled or scrapped for parts and sold to other nations. The only other Air Museum in America that I really want to see is Wright Patterson in Dayton Ohio.

I'm located about an hour west of Chicago myself. You ever been to Rockford Airfest? They seem to put on a pretty good airshow there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2013)

We just moved back to the US last year. 

Yeah I went to Rockford last year, and plan on going this year. Fifi will be there.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea I was there last year too. I liked the harrier demonstration with the mock-bombing, climbing into the lancer B1b cockpit was pretty cool. FIFI has come to my local private airport a couple times (Dupage Airpot) and its pretty funny seeing the biggest WWII bomber around a bunch of Cessna's and pipers.

If you haven't already you should check out the Museum of Science and industry. They have the other only remaining JU87 in the world and the only Type 9 Uboat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2013)

The museum in Chicago does not have the only remaining Ju 87. 

The RAF Museum in Hendon has one in thd Battle Of Britain Hall.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 27, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The museum in Chicago does not have the only remaining Ju 87.
> 
> The RAF Museum in Hendon has one in thd Battle Of Britain Hall.


 
Yes theres 2 of them left. Ones at Hendon and the _other_ at Chicago


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2013)

There are plans, in an advanced state, for major changes to RAFM Hendon, which include a huge glass tower, with some aircraft, including WW2 examples, suspended, as if being viewed in the sky.
Whilst this might be very 'artistic' and probably dramatic, personally I think it'll spoil things where the Battle of Britain Hall collection is concerned. The BoB Hall has already been messed around, with very dim lighting and 'arty farty' light and AV shows, compared to how it was in the past. The exhibits used to be able to be viewed fairly close up, without obstructive barriers or other hindrances, with good, clear lighting, allowing photography at ground level and from the balconies. In my mind, such rare, and important airframes shouldn't be used as part of an overall 'artistic display', but displayed in such a way that they can be seen easily, and fully appreciated, at ground level (which also allows them to be moved if required), where every detail can be studied by those who want to do so.
But then, I'm just an aviation enthusiast/amateur historian, not an artistic director trying to make a name for him/her self ....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 27, 2013)

"After the light show, our own Interpretive dance troupe will re-enact the Battle of Britian"
(Apologies to Monty Python)


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2013)

Their reanactment of Pearl Harbor was a sight to be seen...


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2013)

Terry, haven't heard much about the Battle of Britain Beacon for awhile; I was hoping they'd canned it, frankly - they could put the money to better use.

As for Stuka survivors, there's a Ju 87B forward fuse and wings surviving at Sinsheim and a Ju 87R without an engine at the Deutches Technik Museum in Berlin. Both are unrestored in an 'as found' condition, and its a shame that the Berlin one isn't done; they just need an engine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeap seen both of those.


----------

